# Internet Explorer bat command



## field3d (Jul 2, 2005)

I´m running a bat program with a command like this to run explorer:

@start "" /b "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -k C:\any\index.html

It works to call the page and all but i can´t see the swf files on the page and a later procedure on my scripts tell me explorer disable activex for security.
The strange is i click twice on my index.html file i can see the swf and works perfect, the problem is only calling from command line like i show at the top.
Any suggestion?
Thank you


----------



## field3d (Jul 2, 2005)

I tried now start iexplore -k c:\any\index.html and now give me a warning that to enable active x i ned to click on that warning and allow and i don´t want to click on that warning each time i run the application. Simply i need to run and that´s all. Anyone know how to be avoid the warning message of activex and it enable automatic and let me show swf on kiosk mode? Thank you


----------



## field3d (Jul 2, 2005)

I found the problem the problem is on Allow active content to run in files on My Computer of internet explorer settings but i need to change that value before the cd run then i suppose there is a valu on the registry to do that but i don´t know where anyone can help me?
Thank you


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

This will check the box:

```
Reg Add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\FeatureControl\FEATURE_LOCALMACHINE_LOCKDOWN" /V iexplore.exe /T REG_DWORD /D 0 /F
```
This will uncheck the box:

```
Reg Add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\FeatureControl\FEATURE_LOCALMACHINE_LOCKDOWN" /V iexplore.exe /T REG_DWORD /D 1 /F
```
Just add the first line before the start command. Then you can add the 2nd if you want to undo the change after exiting IE, though you'll have to add the /w switch so the batch file will wait for IE to close.


----------

